# Structural Analysis for SEII Exam



## MOOK (Aug 28, 2009)

Should I review the structural analysis methods for indeterminate structures such as moment distribution, virtual work, and column analogy for SEII exam or I won't need such methods in the exam.

Thanks


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 29, 2009)

Mook,

Know about all of them, but be really good in at least one of them. I would at the very least know the portal method for both lateral and vertical loading.

I hope this helps!


----------



## MOOK (Aug 30, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> Mook,
> Know about all of them, but be really good in at least one of them. I would at the very least know the portal method for both lateral and vertical loading.
> 
> I hope this helps!


Thanks Kevo,

I know portal method but do you recommend good reference to know more about it.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 30, 2009)

Mook,

I just had my old structural analysis college textbook to study from. Since it is a pretty standard method, it should be in almost every structural analysis textbook. In short, I don't have a really good reference for it but if you can find it in one of your old textbooks then you should be just fine.

I hope this helps!


----------



## MOOK (Aug 31, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> Mook,
> I just had my old structural analysis college textbook to study from. Since it is a pretty standard method, it should be in almost every structural analysis textbook. In short, I don't have a really good reference for it but if you can find it in one of your old textbooks then you should be just fine.
> 
> I hope this helps!


Thanks Kevo


----------

